# Chuck Schumer....The LYING Minority Leader, pulls the filthiest move yet !



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

What I witnessed Chuck Schumer do today televised by CSPAN on the Senate floor was
one of the most despicable acts to date from that cheap " Hair Plug " piece of shit....
He Falsely and with Gross intent accused Sen Langford of not knowing his History about 
a LAW that Sen Schumer and past Sen Harry Ried crafted to overcome the deadlock 
of appointees being held up in the Senate in 2013 BEFORE Sen Langford was a Senator.
Sen Schumer is Lying about what he and the Scumbag Harry Ried did in 2013, he's doing
this to cover for the cloture being invoked by every Democratic Senator to BLOCK POTUS's
over 230 + appointees waiting to be approved....What they are doing with the VA pick is 
beyond disgusting.....What they are doing with EVERY appointee is invoking the Maximum 
hours of debate time ( 30 hours ) to slow walk every single one so the President will never
have a full appointment....

What they and he ( Chuck Schumer ) are doing is destroying the very body of the Senate and our Democracy.....

This needs to STOP NOW !

The very same crap has been implemented here in California and with very effective results, 
just look at the Political make up of our State.....

Nothing Logical or Productive is coming out of our California Legislature, it's ALL partisan...

Sen Chuck Schumer needs to be removed .........Yesterday...!!!!


----------

